# Disabling a modem via a GPO?



## imacolatta (Apr 12, 2007)

allo allo,
Anyone know how to disable a modem via a GPO?

I've created an OU in AD and created a GPO that applies to all the computer objects in that OU. Does anyone know if there is a setting in the GPO that would disable modem usage on all the objects within that OU?

i know i could manually make these changes via the bios or disabling of hardware, but since its over a 100 ever-changing machines, i'd rather do it via the GPO if there's a way.

Originally i thought that disabling the telephony service would work, and indeed it did, but unfortuneatly it also caused issues with VPN.

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks!
Leslie:4-dontkno


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

I do not believe there is a way to disable a modem besides disabling the Network Connections properties menu or any other Network Connections dialogue boxes via GPO.


----------



## imacolatta (Apr 12, 2007)

i found it!! :grin: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Class\Modem

If you set permissions on this registry key to 'everyone denied' it denies access to the modem drivers and effectively disables the modem =D

yaha!!


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

That's actually really good to know, since I never had to disable a modem. Could you tell me why you wanted to disable the modems....it's just a problem I have never heard of before?


----------



## imacolatta (Apr 12, 2007)

i had a list of requirements from a potential client that i had to display could be done before they would sign any contracts. Things like, non administrative usage, no usb storage devices, no data being removed from the computer via cd, dvd, external harddrives. One of the requirements was to disable any modem usage. 

For the most part, the requirements could easily be done, but for some reason, the resolution to the modem issue eluded me until i woke up this morning... and suddenly it took me all of 5 minutes. then again, isn't that ALWAYS the way....

Thanks again for the response =)

leslie


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

Good thing you figured it out....you just woke up and had the answer!


----------

